
Amazon reportedly surveilling its Flex drivers in private Facebook groups - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/2/21418057/amazon-surveilling-flex-delivery-drivers-facebook-groups-subreddits-strikes-protests
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion about original Vice article that this article draws from:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343361)

------
raxxorrax
Now that is a real toxic company culture.

How was Bezos framing it? Adapt or die?

